# So, what games are you hyped for?



## Riptor (May 17, 2010)

Are there any games out that you can't wait for, and want to grab them as soon as they hit the shelves? Explain why, and if you can, tell people about the games you're interested in.

*Bulletstorm:* So, this game is a joint effort between People Can Fly, the Polish developer who made the _good_ Painkiller games, (Resurrection was by some completely different modding team, so seriously, don't blame them.) and Epic MegaGames, the guys who did Unreal and Gears of War. Basically, it looks to be an incredibly fast, stylish FPS that's less like Call of Duty or Halo, and more like Serious Sam and Doom. I never liked 'realistic' FPSes, so after so many war games, it'll be nice to have a game less about thinking and more about shooting big rocket launchers everywhere.

Video goes here!

*Splatterhouse:* Back in the 90's, Namco did a series of beat-em-ups about an average guy named Rick and his girlfriend Jennifer, who went into an abandoned mansion of a mad scientist, where she promptly got herself kidnapped, and Rick ended up with a sacrifical mask attached to his skull which gave him super strength. Then he went on to punch apart hundreds of zombies, flesh-eating boreworms, and a fetus or two for three games, the last one of which came out in 1994. The whole series could probably be described as "Jason Vorhees punches  his way through the basic plot of Evil Dead".

Now they're bringing it back for the 360 and PS3 as a God of War-style game, only somebody as badass as Rick doesn't have to bother with weapons for the most part, he just beats the crap out of everything he sees. A major fan of the series that I know online has been consulting with the developers and helping, so I have serious high hopes for this game. Also, the original games come with this. Not as DLC, and not as games for PSN or Live Arcade. They come with the game, no charge.

Video, of course.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_2







*drool*


----------



## Misterraptor (May 17, 2010)

Portal 2
Fallout : New Vegas
Pretty Much those two, unless a good looking FPS zombie game comes out.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

METROID: OTHER M. Caps for cool. Seriously though, it looks like they just might pull the game off. Though, I'm pretty sure it'll be far from it's 'roots.'


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_2
> 
> *drool*



This



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> METROID: OTHER M. Caps for cool. Seriously though, it looks like they just might pull the game off. Though, I'm pretty sure it'll be far from it's 'roots.'



This

and

This


----------



## Skittle (May 17, 2010)

....The mention of Evil Dead makes me wanna check out Splatterhouse. :3

Little Big Planet 2
Dead Space 2
Okamiden


----------



## Apollo (May 17, 2010)

Portal 2, SMG 2 and Pokemon Black/White.


----------



## Stratelier (May 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


>


Yes, that.

Also looking forward to whenever _Okamiden_ hits US shelves.  In the meantime, there's _Scribblenauts 2_ and the _Mega Man Zero Collection_.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Golden Sun 2
Okamiden
Zelda Wii
Pokemon Black and White
Tales of Gra- Oh. That's not coming to America. ):


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tales of Gra- Oh. That's not coming to America. ):



They can't deny us forever!


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> They can't deny us forever!


I bet Okamiden's not going to see an international release either. 

Stinks how Namco's denying us this, this, and this. (Spoilers)


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 17, 2010)

CoD: Black Ops (Inb4 "That's racist!")
Red Dead Redemption (Came out today...lol it came )
Gran Turismo 5 (Best Racing simulator ever made)
Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## CaptainCool (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Golden Sun 2
> Okamiden
> Zelda Wii
> Pokemon Black and White



pretty much this^^


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas, Portal 2, RUSE.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I bet Okamiden's not going to see an international release either.
> 
> Stinks how Namco's denying us this, this, and this. (Spoilers)



That's Namco and they're pretty notorious about cock blocking NoA regionalization. Capcom just might let it slip through.


----------



## Flatline (May 17, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Portal 2





HenriW said:


> Portal 2





Beta_7x said:


> Portal 2



Pretty much. End of the story.


----------



## kyle19 (May 17, 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas, Portal 2, RUSE, Halo Reach, Dead Rising 2.


----------



## TwilightV (May 17, 2010)

Namco Bandai have been extreme disappoint. I'm gonna start kicking asses if I don't start seeing less of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_xhDXtqYMc
and more of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_1Myg17zwM


----------



## Attaman (May 17, 2010)

Megaman Legends 3.  Sure, there's absolutely no details and all we have is a vague "I'll work on it eventually", but hey it could happen.

Not too many new games appeal to me, but then I don't have any magazines and avoid a couple gaming sites so I don't know what's coming out for the most part.  Me not being the biggest FPS (or FPS with miniscule RPG element), jRPG, Sports, or Dynasty Warrior / God of War fan means a lot of games don't really appeal to me.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Megaman Legends 3.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Takun (May 17, 2010)

I just want god damn Episode 3.  Please.  I'm begging.  ;~;


----------



## TwilightV (May 17, 2010)

Forget Legends 3. I want Tron Bonne! They could start with a rerelease, then make a sequel. That's the one thing I really want from Capcom... (|3


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Takun said:


> I just want god damn Episode 3.  Please.  I'm begging.  ;~;



I want Valve to be all "hey guys, there's not going to be an Episode 3. In fact, we're continuing the storyline in Half Life 3, due out in one week. There will be at least 12-14 hours of gameplay and story development. And there might be portals. kthx."


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

Halo: REACH
Fallout: New Vegas
Portal 2

And one more thing...

*MIRROR'S*

*FUCKING*

*EDGE*

*2*


----------



## Holsety (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> I want Valve to be all "hey guys, there's not going to be an Episode 3. In fact, we're continuing the storyline in Half Life 3, due out in one week. There will be at least 12-14 hours of gameplay and story development. And there might be portals. kthx."


You want the return of Jesus :V

My own list isn't that big

Golden Sun 3 (whatever they are calling it now :C)
Portal 2
RUSE
Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Riley (May 17, 2010)

Portal 2
Starcraft 2
City of Heroes: Going Rogue
Pokemon Black/White

And I'm not really sure if I'm excited about Crysis 2 yet.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

not really hyped for anything. But if they make that sequel to* Black *they proposed ages ago I'd be for it.


----------



## Darkwing (May 17, 2010)

There are a lot of games I'm hyped for, but the one I'm most hyped for is Crysis 2. I've seen the screenshots and videos and everything, and so far, even in it's alpha stage, it looks beautiful and fun, and what makes it all better is that it's coming for consoles.


----------



## Issashu (May 17, 2010)

New vegas and the next force unleashed for Wii...but that's all.


----------



## Tommy (May 17, 2010)

Portal 2 and Pokemon Black/White. And in a way, Halo Reach. That's about it.


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

A lot of these have already been said.. but wte

Portal 2

Dead Space 2

Fallout: New Vegas

Half Life 2: Episode 3

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Arroyo Milori (May 17, 2010)

Portal 2
Fallout New Vegas
Sin and Punishment: Star Successor
Pokemon Black and White

So far that's all I can think of. I haven't been keeping tabs on upcoming games lately.


----------



## slydude851 (May 17, 2010)

Deffinately NOT Call of Duty: Black Ops. All the games I were anticipating already came out so my list is empty.

Ohh yeah but I am awaiting Halo: Reach only thing is I don't have an Xbox360 so I can't enjoy it


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Mass Effect 3
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 17, 2010)

Alan Wake
Portal 2
Half-Life 2 episode 3    >:V


----------



## Kuraggo (May 17, 2010)

I dunno, there aren't any games I'm REALLY dying to play, most of them look boring or don't appeal to me. 

But I guess I'm kinda looking forward to Portal 2, Rage, Doom 4 and GRID 2. C:



Alstor said:


> And one more thing...
> 
> *MIRROR'S*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> And one more thing...
> 
> *MIRROR'S*
> 
> ...



Is there actually going to be one? If so, holy shit yes.


----------



## CFox (May 17, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption (PS3) (5/18/2010)
Alan Wake (360) (5/18/2010)
StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty (PC) (7/27/2010)
Dead Rising 2 (PS3) (8/31/2010)
Halo Reach (360) (9/1/2010)
Brink (PS3) (9/7/2010)
Medal of Honor (PC) (9/30/2010)
Fallout: New Vegas (PS3) (10/1/2010)
Medal of Honor (PS3) (10/12/2010)
Call of Duty Black Ops (PS3) (11/9/2010)   - *I'm really torn about this*
LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3) (11/23/2010)
Crysis 2 (PC) (12/31/2010)
Dead Space 2 (PS3) (12/31/2010)
Rage (PS3) (1/4/2011)
The Last Guardian (PS3)
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic (PC - MMO) - *I love Bioware*
Portal 2 (PC)
Half-Life 2: Episode 3 (PC)
Natural Selection 2 (PC)
Gears of War 3 (360)
Infamous 2 (PS3)
Killzone 3 (PS3)
Mass Effect 3 (PC)

There are more but I can't think of them.

I'm hyped for these games, but it doesn't necessarily mean I will buy em'.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

Halo: Reach
APB
Warhammer 40k Online
Half Life 2: Episode 3
Devil May Cry 5
Mechwarrior: Reboot
Brink
Portal 2


----------



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Portal 2
Pokemon black/white
Megaman zx 3 (Rumor yes, but the ending to advent helps my belief)
Megaman mmo (Again, rumor)
Kingdom hearts 3
Final fantasy 14 (Please don't fail like 13. Sorry, didn't like thirteen)
Megaman zero collection (I like megaman. Lol)
Scribblenauts 2 

Thats just some off the top of my head.


----------



## 8-bit (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Golden Sun 2
> Okamiden
> Zelda Wii
> Pokemon Black and White
> Tales of Gra- Oh. That's not coming to America. ):



Golden Sun 2 is old.
Meh
:3
Meh
???


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 17, 2010)

Mirror's Edge 2

They said they would if they could afford it.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 17, 2010)

Descent on Wiiware.  I love the PC version and playing it on the wii would be really cool IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm....Conduit 2....I guess...


----------



## Skittle (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I bet Okamiden's not going to see an international release either.
> 
> Stinks how Namco's denying us this, this, and this. (Spoilers)


Uhh...Pretty sure it is. March 2 or 3 of next year is the projected date. I dun think they would allow pre-orders for something ithey were unsure of being released.


----------



## Karimah (May 17, 2010)

Dead Rising 2, Portal 2, Fable 3, and many, many more...


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> Uhh...Pretty sure it is. March 2 or 3 of next year is the projected date. I dun think they would allow pre-orders for something ithey were unsure of being released.


They're allowing you to reserve it already?


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Descent on Wiiware. I love the PC version and playing it on the wii would be really cool IMO.


 
That would be sweet!  I used to play Descent and Quake with my dad when I was young.. it was so awesome  

We had joysticks to play Descent with too, that little helper bot would always come back for you :tear:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 18, 2010)

Duke Nukem Forever! Shit's gonna be epic. <3


----------



## Dasaki (May 18, 2010)

New Vegas, Dead Rising 2, Dead Space 2 and PORTAL 2!!


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption and Alan Wake, both coming out tomorrow. :V

For future titles:

FO: New Vegas
Half life 2 Ep3 (lololol)
WoW: Cataclysm
and Dead Rising 2.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts 3 (if it ever comes out)

Hoping it'll be more difficult than KH2.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

The Sims 3: Ambitions

hurr i'm lame.


----------



## Kajet (May 18, 2010)

NOTHING BECAUSE EVERYTHING WILL BE SHIT.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Duke Nukem Overrated Forever! Shit's gonna be epic. <3



There, fixed it. 

Actually I really do hope the game never comes out, and I bet that's why they aren't releasing it, the hype it has amassed is so huge and the developing time has been so long that it should be practically a perfect game to succeed. They know it's going to flop so why bother.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 18, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> There, fixed it.
> 
> Actually I really do hope the game never comes out, and I bet that's why they aren't releasing it, the hype it has amassed is so huge and the developing time has been so long that it should be practically a perfect game to succeed. They know it's going to flop so why bother.


No way. It'll come out and be awesome. I actually already preordered it: http://19.media.tumblr.com/XBWFxrLgrn6prq90uRmYFGC4o1_400.jpg


----------



## Kuraggo (May 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No way. It'll come out and be awesome. I actually already preordered it: http://19.media.tumblr.com/XBWFxrLgrn6prq90uRmYFGC4o1_400.jpg



Wth that's insane, I'm sure you'll get it delivered to your coffin.


----------



## Tycho (May 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No way. It'll come out and be awesome. I actually already preordered it: http://19.media.tumblr.com/XBWFxrLgrn6prq90uRmYFGC4o1_400.jpg



2001.  Holy shit.  You're a patient man.

Also, I don't hardly give a damn about most of the new shit.  I like free stuff, old stuff, and occasional happy accidental discoveries in the indie games scene.  The next installation of the Incursion roguelike is about as far as I go in terms of being hyped over a new release.  I need to check and see if it's happened yet, actually.

Fuck keeping up with the insane technology curve.  I'm happy playing my old stuff.  I've yet to see much of anything new that actually sincerely makes me say OMFG I HAVE TO HAVE THAT.  If it weren't for the fact that at this point I'm finding it difficult to get excited about another Fallout game (Obsidian at the developers' helm or not, it's still being carried by the S.S. Bethsoft.) I'd be desperately trying to save up the scratch for upgrades and I'd be waiting for it with bells on.  The few times I've given in to pressure from others over "OMG YOU HAVE TO GET THIS" games and such I've regretted it, and I have a PS3, Dragon Age and Borderlands sitting in my bookshelf taking up space and reminding me how much saved-up discretionary cash I pissed away on the damn things.


----------



## Mealing (May 18, 2010)

Starcraft 2
Diablo 3
Fallout New Vegas

A good year.


----------



## Zydala (May 18, 2010)

Golden Sun DS! I've been waiting since I was like, 15 ;_;

The Last Guardian

I'll probably pick up Dead Space 2

The third Professor Layton... whenever that is ._.


----------



## arisfelis (May 18, 2010)

D: Wheres the love for Castlevania? I have always been a huge fan of it. Those last 2 for PlayStation were a big let down.


----------



## Skittle (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're allowing you to reserve it already?


Yup. You can preorder Gears of War 3 which doesn't come out until April of 2011. So... Yea. I mean, we've had the Diablo III preorder forever.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 19, 2010)

Fallout new vegas.
The hardcore mode sounds fun.
Healing items fill gradualy instead of instant.
Ammo also has weight.
Also being able to become dehydrated.


Fable 3 and the force unleashed 2 looks promising.


----------



## TwilightV (May 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No way. It'll come out and be awesome. I actually already preordered it: http://19.media.tumblr.com/XBWFxrLgrn6prq90uRmYFGC4o1_400.jpg



Lol I read that article too. That's serious dedication!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha


 Hey, Fuck you. )<

 There's nothing wrong with that game.


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

Dead space 2 
dead rising 2
LBP 2
And Red Dead Redmption


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

The new call of duty, it looked pretty awesome.


----------



## LeoTen (May 19, 2010)

Definitely Golden Sun DS.  I've been a big fan of those games for a long time now, and I can't wait to see what the DS installment will be like. x3


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

arisfelis said:


> D: Wheres the love for Castlevania? I have always been a huge fan of it. Those last 2 for PlayStation were a big let down.


Castlevania is dead.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 20, 2010)

Forgot to add Red Orchestra: Heroes of Stalingrad.


----------



## Lobar (May 20, 2010)

MechWarrior (reboot)
Portal 2
HL2:E3, someday


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2010)

I'm kinda curious about that Alpha Protocol game


----------



## Tycho (May 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> MechWarrior (reboot)



You're talking about that one that had that incredible trailer with the Warhammer practically tripping over an Atlas in urban combat? That DID look incredible.  Not gonna hemorrhage cash on a new machine for it, though.


----------



## Oovie (May 20, 2010)

Can't say I'm hyped for anything, I could continue playing the games I  have now fine. The last game I was excited about was Fallout 3, however it was not at all familiar to the previous games made by Black Isle so was a big let down for me. Though, I'm curious how Interplay does with their Fallout MMO.


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Can't say I'm hyped for anything, I could continue playing the games I  have now fine. The last game I was excited about was Fallout 3, however it was not at all familiar to the previous games made by Black Isle so was a big let down for me. Though, I'm curious how Interplay does with their Fallout MMO.



That's a pipe dream.
and you, like, know it would be bad
because there's no chance to affect the world in any meaningful way or anything
Fallout: New Vegas is going to be under the direction of Chris Avellone and Obsidian, though. So, there's some hope for the writing. They're still using the overall Fallout 3 system, which I thought was horrendous without possibility of reformation into anything worth two shits, but yeah


----------



## Lasair (May 20, 2010)

COD: Black Ops, already looks savage, hoping Treyarch are onto a winner here.
Crysis 2, 'nuff said.
Gran Turismo 5, it has to be the best driving sim ever after all the delays right?...right??
Portal 2.
MGS: Portable Ops.
And EA's new Medal of Honor reboot. I love Bad Company 2 online, and with DICE handling the Multiplayer on this, i hope it'll be as good if not better. With a good single player campaign too, maybe it could be the game to finally snatch a big slice of the FPS pie off MW2.


----------



## Murrkurie (May 20, 2010)

I don't play a lot of games, I mostly watch; so I don't really get all that overly excited. BUT.

Portal 2.
Fallout - the vegas one 

Ohmigawd, my heart is ready to explod in excitement <33
Also, I'm tentatively excited about new zelda games [im a zelda fanatic], as well as maybe pokemon white/black...but i think nintendo is failing there, ick ick.

Dead Space 2 looks like is has potential as well. :3


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 20, 2010)

Anything Fire Emblem or Pikmin.


----------



## kyle19 (May 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention Mechwarrior 5.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Anything Fire Emblem


Fat chance of that happening.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank: a crack in time!  I want a PS3 now!!!


----------



## R. Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker,
Dead Rising 2,
Fallout: New Vegas,
and Alpha Protocol (A little)


----------



## Holsety (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fat chance of that happening.


Let us live in our fantasy world ):<


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

Portal 2 obviously and Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep..even though I don't have a PSP >.>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 20, 2010)

Fable III and Final Fantasy Versus XIII (still).

Portal 2 maybe, but it wouldn't be something I'd pre-order like I would Fable III and Final Fantasy Versus XIII..


----------



## Darkwing (May 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep..even though I don't have a PSP >.>



Holy shit there's a Kingdom hearts game coming out for PSP?


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Holy shit there's a Kingdom hearts game coming out for PSP?


Yea

It's already out in Japan, and it looks amazing


----------



## Darkwing (May 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea
> 
> It's already out in Japan, and it looks amazing



Fuck Japan. They get all the good shit before we do. >:C


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Portal 2
> Fallout : New Vegas
> Pretty Much those two, unless a good looking FPS zombie game comes out.



Same for me


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Fuck Japan. They get all the good shit before we do. >:C


That's because they make it. ^^


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

Mass Effect 3

Gears of War 3

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3

Call of Duty: Black Ops

Marvel vs. Capcom 3

They

Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2010)

I'll be excited when Epic announces a new UT game.  Of course, it'd probably end up being just as shitty as any other game they've released since 2007, but that won't stop me from hoping Epic is going to be a good company again.

And I'm kind of excited for the new DS, too.  Finally getting a hardware upgrade instead of random addons will be nice.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I'll be excited when Epic announces a new UT game.  Of course, it'd probably end up being just as shitty as any other game they've released since 2007, but that won't stop me from hoping Epic is going to be a good company again.
> 
> And I'm kind of excited for the new DS, too.  Finally getting a hardware upgrade instead of random addons will be nice.



UT3 was alright, it just wasn't 'awesome.'


----------



## Saito Chikara (May 27, 2010)

Halo: Reach, and "Star Wars: The Old Republic" Xbox 360 version.


----------



## Wreth (May 27, 2010)

Red dead redemption. I know it's already out, but I'm not getting it until I have some things out of the way.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Fire Emblem: New Mystery of the Emblem ~ Heroes of Light and Shadow.

(Unbelievable)


----------



## Holsety (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fire Emblem: New Mystery of the Emblem ~ Heroes of Light and Shadow.
> 
> (Unbelievable)


Took them long enough ):<


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Took them long enough ):<


Yeah but not Golden Sun long.


----------



## Larry (May 27, 2010)

Marvel vs Capcom 3: I'm glad to see the very classic game is coming to next-gen consoles. And OMG, Hulk vs. Chris Redfield!?! Now that's a fight I would want to see.


----------



## Holsety (May 27, 2010)

larry669 said:


> Marvel vs Capcom 3: I'm glad to see the very classic game is coming to next-gen consoles. And OMG, Hulk vs. Chris Redfield!?! Now that's a fight I would want to see.


Im pretty sure after RE5, Chris has bigger muscles


----------



## Bokracroc (May 28, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Same for me


Dead Island.

Except the silly developers are dicking around making some stupid Sniper game at the moment.


Anyways, games with actual release dates instead of TBC's:
Crackdown 2
Mafia 2
Backbreaker


----------



## carlodalid1 (May 29, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the new Warcraft Expansion. The trailers are really great and every time I watch it, it just makes me want it more! It has a lot of new things as seen in the demo and I can't wait to try it. I'm looking forward to how the Protoss would look this time. Its the common force I use when I play Starcraft. And I mean come on the Worgen look awesome


----------



## Citrakayah (May 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-kVnw4RA80

Brink looks like it will be great.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 29, 2010)

Zelda: Wii.

I have nothing else stopping me from selling my Wii.
I gave in keeping it out and it's in storage right now.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

None because whenever oyu get hyped for games, you get disappointed four times out of five.


----------



## Tao (May 29, 2010)

I'm hyped that my copy of Ratchet: Deadlocked is arriving.


----------



## Barak (May 29, 2010)

APB....But meh...i'm already in the closed beta


----------



## Querk (May 30, 2010)

Barak said:


> APB....But meh...i'm already in the closed beta



This, minus being in the beta. Plus Starcraft II, and all upcoming Valve games without a 'left' or a 'dead' in it.


----------

